# First shots with HK USP compact .40



## Raylan (May 18, 2013)

Went to Bill's range in Robbinsdale today, and put 83 rounds down range. I was shooting my HK USP compact chambered in .40 that I recently acquired from a friendly gent at Gunbroker.com. Since I'm new to the world of shooting I had never fired a .40 before today. I loved it, and my groups were not bad at 15 ft. I just may go again tomorrow. I also had my Sig and I gotta say shooting 9mm after 50 rounds of .40 almost felt like and air gun. It improved my accuracy with the Sig.


----------



## Raylan (May 18, 2013)

Went back to Bill's today, I think I need to become a member somewhere as the prices are pretty steep. My groupings were pretty consistent today, and I only shot the HK. I just love that pistol. If any MN forum members read this, could you kindly tell me where you shoot? I have done my own research, but would like to hear some feedback on other venues.


----------



## high pockets (Apr 25, 2011)

Glad to hear you like the USP. I have a P30S, and feel pretty much the same way.


----------



## Raylan (May 18, 2013)

high pockets said:


> Glad to hear you like the USP. I have a P30S, and feel pretty much the same way.


 Thanks High Pockets, I really do. I was just looking at the P30S, and that looks like a mighty fine handgun as well.


----------



## OldManMontgomery (Nov 2, 2013)

I carry a USPc 40 as my everyday gun. Obviously, I am well satisfied with the function. 

I'm glad you like it as well; it's always nice to have someone else agree with one's decisions.


----------

